# Disabling Win98 start-up items



## English Guy (Nov 18, 1999)

If you've got alot of programs that automatically start up when you boot your computer and can't figure out how to disable them, click START, RUN and type "msconfig".
Here you can uncheck start-up items you don't need.


----------



## joshmu (Aug 7, 1999)

NOTE: MSconfig was designed for troubleshooting. If you find a program there that you want to actualy disable permanently then remove it from the startup group in the start menu or remove it from the following key in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
(only edit the registry if you are comfortable doing so.)

------------------
Josh
[email protected]
*--------------------*
Suggestion Only, Not
Responsible for Damage
Caused by Following 
Suggestion.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Actually msconfig removes the key from your registry for you. You don't need to manually remove it.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

MSCONFIG moves the key to a backup location, it doesn't delete it.

I think that was what joshmu meant. And I agree - if you don't actually go in and delete it, everytime you run MSCONFIG it will still be in the list. Unchecked of course, but still there.

As he said though, ONLY if you are comfortable with the registry. It isn't a big deal to leave things in the list, just not as tidy as some might like.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

And did you know . . . ?

MSCONFIG can be used with Win95 as well. Even though it does not come with it, all you need to is copy the file MSConfig.exe from a Win98 to a Win95 machine. If you want help files, copy these:

Msconfig.chm
Msconfig.cnt
Msconfig.hlp

Or just do a search for MSCONFIG* on a Win98 computer and copy the files you find to a WIN95 machine.


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Mulder, That should be a tip of it's own! MSConfig is one of the few things they managed to improve with W98. I'm going to copy that over to my W95 machine immediately.
KT

------------------
Every time you improve something to make it fool proof, along comes an improved fool.


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

For those comfortable editing the registry, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ also contains RunServices where you will find things slated for startup . Also, RunOnce and RunServicesOnce will contain things that are to be run only on the NEXT startup (part of an installation)


----------

